# General > Book & Author Requests >  Huxley, Brave New World Revisited

## RabbitMike

Despite often thought controversial, this site has obliged to add Brave New World (which I applaud). I think it is only in due fairness that (if possible) Brave New World Revisited be added. In BNW: Revisited, Huxely takes another trip to his world of soma, Alphas, Betas and Deltas. This time however, many changes in his life had occured and he looks at BNW in a negative light as if he thinks himself an idiot. It is a good book alone, but read together with the original BNW, you see the work of a great writer.

----------

